# What brings joy into your life?



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

When your feeling down and low and you got no place to go, who and or what is by your side to cheer you up?

this brings me joy.. my little girl. she gets me happy when im in the lowest of moods


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My car always puts a smile on my face after a good drive.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

music, always.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My kitty cats.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Music always cheers me up.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Music always cheers me up.


Good music is well good lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The kids that I work with.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Music


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My dog! Everyday she makes me laugh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Awww my birds bring so much joy to me too  

Thanks for sharing that pic. What is her name?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

The shows I like. Oh, and music, usually.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice bird! I got a number of little things: my obscure, elitist record collection, nerdy psychology and scifi books, 5 or 6 cups of irish breakfast tea, hanging with my cat, and Futurama and spaced always help me out. Since I moved, I got wood heat. I crank up the heat to 80 degrees so I can study in only a pair of shorts. It doesn't hurt anything because the heating season's pretty much over. Whatever I burn now is purely wasteful in the greatest sense if the word.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

My Dog.
Music.
Movies.
My family (sometimes..)


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

photography
music
perfect weather
calm walks


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

your bird looks like its wearing blush. ^_^ cute


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

The Rain


----------



## dreamers disease 97 (Feb 9, 2012)

The man I love, and my best friend of a decade. :')


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Music ans soda pop


----------



## MissMahone (Apr 19, 2012)

Coffee, every day xD Nothing more comforting than that!


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Dreaming about one day when I won't have to sleep alone at night. The idea of ending and starting my days with my favorite person is what gives me joy.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

LordScott said:


> When your feeling down and low and you got no place to go, who and or what is by your side to cheer you up?
> 
> this brings me joy.. my little girl. she gets me happy when im in the lowest of moods


I miss having cocktails!!!!!!!! i had 3 of them.


----------



## takenimpulse (Nov 14, 2010)

Creating music, food, the sun. Dear god, the sun. The warmth against my skin, the colours, the brightness, girls in booty shorts.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Good Long Sleep. I don't sleep well.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Renea2011 said:


> Good Long Sleep. I don't sleep well.


sleep is sexy!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Honestly, I know that I am pretty lucky in life. I am able to obtain the things that will help me survive. I have a supportive family. Also, my boyfriend sticks by my side and is there to hug me even when I'm a poo. Yes, a total POO and he still says he loves me. So, I have joy. Thank you for this post, because I've been down and it's good to think on the good things. I must remember that I am fortunate.

<3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

CWe said:


> I miss having cocktails!!!!!!!! i had 3 of them.


Awe, this looks like one I used to know by the name of Pasha. I think you should adopt a new one.  Pretty bird.


----------



## Cisco1993 (Apr 26, 2012)

Everyone who enjoys my company.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

A few things that occur to me at the moment:

Nature, bad jokes, the end of the original Dawn of the Dead, walking with my friends in the park, Sigur Rós - Hoppipolla, and this video:


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. Just thinking about those things has put me in an incredibly good mood!


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Music while drawing


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

takenimpulse said:


> the sun. The warmth against my skin, the colours, the brightness, girls in booty shorts.


 :yes


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My doggy, Baggins, of course!! He literally is at my side a lot of the time. Whenever I watch tv or am online, he's laying on the couch next to me. He also sleeps in bed with me all night. Best friends forever. ^_^


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

LordScott said:


> When your feeling down and low and you got no place to go, who and or what is by your side to cheer you up?
> 
> this brings me joy.. my little girl. she gets me happy when im in the lowest of moods


D'aaaaaaaww cute. 


The rain, sun, & thunderstorms
Coffee & hot chocolate
My rats


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Seeing the joy my doggie has when I walk thru the door and her tail is wagging in a circular 360 degree motion. Then she gallops to get a toy and we play keepaway or tug of war, then she tries to lick me.


----------



## Atreya (Apr 29, 2012)

the little things that we tend to overlook, in the daily lived experience. usually does not cost a thing


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

Delicious Cakes or seeing a great movie.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

The times I've let go of my worries + insecurities.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Tennis, obviously 

Listening to music I love, like Roy Orbison and Neil Sedaka gives me joy. As does singing along, singing in the shower, the bath or anywhere else 

A good film that lets you escape from reality for a short time brings me joy.

Little model ships bring me joy as well, lol.

The girl I loved brought me the most joy, when we were still together.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Music. I wish I had a dog or some sort of pet


----------



## RedFeather (May 3, 2012)

Making lists of what I want to accomplish


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Zach and Reggie


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Going for walks at night. There's few people around, so it's very relaxing.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*Imagination. Well, and music too. When I'm feeling craptastical I just zone out listening to my ipod and imagine things awesome and exactly how I wish my life would be. I've been doing that for almost the past 8 years now. It does get annoying though, because sometimes I just feel like all I do is imagine my life to be better but never actually take any steps to make it better.*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My Girlfriend :mushy


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Music. Stand-up comedy. Philosophy. Friends and family. Intimacy.


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

My 3 month old son, husband, and mom. Having a day without a panic attack. And sleep, I don't get much but when I do - pure bliss


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

my dog, surfing, working out in general, sunny days, writing, family


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bunnies


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

My son always puts a smile on my face....also my pet Sun Conures, no matter what they always want some cuddle and kisses.

Also music makes me happy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Music, most definitely.


----------



## Newevent (May 14, 2012)

Be positive.


----------



## Newevent (May 14, 2012)

*Cute cute*

So Cuteeeeeeeeee !!!!!


BananaCat said:


> Too cute!


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Exercise. Whenever I finish a workout I always have such a deep feeling of acomplishment.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend soon to be fiance.
My adorable Shetland sheepdog.
My bed and my boyfriend's bed lol.
Sleep.
Food.
Texting/talking to people.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

My internet friends, and my pet rats! :yes


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

My dogs, music, walking at night, food, studying a third language, computer games.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Riding my bicycle.


----------



## Nick1993 (May 6, 2012)

Those days where you know you don't have to do anything. When I can just sit on my bed and play my guitar without worrying about anything.


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

Nature, especially when there is nice weather.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Music 
Day dreaming 
Sleeping
Riding my BMX bike


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Good food, comedy, a warm cosy bed, and my cousin who always manages to cheer me up instantly even when i am in the most bitter mood ever.


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

internet and tv
when it's raining outside and I'm inside my room watching TV and the air conditioner is turned on
when my mother is happy


----------



## Dazzle (Oct 22, 2011)

Music, my imagination, taking a nap, Internet, a hot shower, or just getting some fresh air.


----------



## MalyGolab (May 22, 2012)

Almost all the time, my cat brings me great joy. Then again, having pets around my house has always seemed to do that for me, with only a few times where I might still feel down. Watching videos of Ajahn Brahm's lectures on YouTube and working out at a gym seem to also work pretty well for me. There's also the times when I don't feel so frustrated at playing games or watching TV shows, which generally are good distractions that get me past my ANTs.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

Nice weather, music, day dreaming, exercising, friends and family.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

cats, surprises . . . surprise cats! When my cat taps at my door when I'm not expecting it and comes in to say hello.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Walking in my garden or in the city's botanical gardens. I love beauty around me.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Music, my boyfriend, comedy


----------



## Ligerwoman (May 29, 2012)

My family to confined in. Realising my accomplishments when I sometimes forget proving I need to lighten up. Laughing at mistakes after a misunderstanding When I was in the wrong...it helped me get over it & see things clearly.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Knowing that one day soon I will be with her again, and all this will have been some strange, twisted nightmare.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

That we're all going to be dead someday. Let's f**king celebrate! :clap


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Those moments when I stop thinking and realize life isnt as bad as my thoughts make it out to be.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My wonderful son and knowing I can always go back to Bali if I want to.


----------

